# hypnotherapy and dreams



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

Hi,I'm working one on one with a hypnotherapist in San Francisco. I'm on my third week now. Haven't noticed many changes with my bowel, but am having unbelievably vivid and memorable nitemares. Is this common? They don't really bother me except for right afterwards. Woke up from one and could not stop crying. I just hope it means I'm healing so I was kind of excited about it.-S


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

this is pretty common in therapy. I assume because it's one to one your hypnotist is more than just a hypnotherapist and you might want to mention it to him or her?tom


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

I have never had bad dreams from hypno that I know of, but I have cried DURING hypno.... both with a real therapist and the recordings. When I asked Mike Mahoney about this, he said it was a sign that things were happening to me that might be good or it might mean that there are other things happening to me that are now coming out.I did find that when I was in hypno with a real therapist (not targeted to IBS, however) that the sessions were emotionally very painful for me... so much so that we had to stop because past memories were causing me too much grief.I have experienced nothing but very good things with the Mike Mahoney recordings. My bad dreams can generally be traced to what I ate....







Evie


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

thanks for the replies essencetries and trbell. haven't had any more bad dreams but don't think it was a coincidence. i guess lots of poeple experience the same-S


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I've been having some hypnotherapy for about a month for a problem other than IBS. I have experienced the crying during the hypnotherapy and also a sensation of choking (maybe choking on emotions?) I have been having very vivid dreams lately - some are nightmares and some are just very vivid, technicolor dreams. I had two nightmares last night and an IBS flare-up this morning. I plan to mention all of this to my therapist - I must be processing some feelings/thoughts subconsiously and maybe the dreams were somewhat symbolic??


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Please don't read too much into the choking sensation while in the trance state ( in hypnosis). This is a common complaint with clients with sinus problems. While in the hypnotic state, your nasal passages will clear up, releasing alot of mucus. This will result in a lot of swallowing and thus the feeling of choking... nothing more.As to the nightmares, vivid dreams and crying? Certainly tell your therapist ( if he/she is a psychotherapist) your concerns. Sometimes the littlest memory or recall in hypnosis can open up a flood-gate of repressed emotions. Talking to a qualified practioner will help you in resolving any emotional issues that need looking at.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Joan, i had the same thing on my first time round with the hypno. Really vivid dreams. It passed though.Im really glad i did it.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

That's interesting about the sinus relationship because I have huge issues with drainage. I always thought the choking sensations that I felt were from the flood of emotions?Thanx for that info, Evie


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I was also interested to learn of the relation between the choking sensation and sinus problems. I have a lot of allergies this time of year and I bet that sensation might have been caused by my allergies.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

chris, is that one reason why someone might want to see a certified or licensed professional for hyposis?tom


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Tom,Whether certified or licensed, the health practitioner should be adequately trained in hypnosis. Always ask about the practitioners certification - was it a weekend course? Minimal training should consist of 150 hours. Do they belong to a recognized association??My pet peeve is the DCH craze - "Doctor" of Clinical Hypnosis. There isn't such a thing!Finally, any bona fide hypnotist will not take on issues that they are unqualified for and should refer those clients to a specialized professional such as a MD or PsyD.Chris


----------

